# cant delete cwm back ups



## flb1213 (Jun 21, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to delete backups using cwm latest recoveries.


----------



## davidhshon (Sep 11, 2012)

Use any type of file manager and go to sd card/clockworkmod/backup/ and delete whichever one you wish


----------

